# AUS [W] Death Korps of Krieg [H] IG, Daemon hunters, Chaos SM, Necrons, Blood angels



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys! I live in Melbourne Australia and I'm willing to trade with anyone within AUS or NZ.
I want to start a Death Korps of Krieg army so I want the foundations.. HQ, Troop, Heavy weapons 

I understand FW models are more expensive so you'll get more than I.

Feel free to ask for pics, more info!
I'm a pretty good painter so but I won't feel bad if you strip anything haha..
ALRRIGGGHHHTT!

IG - 2nd ed codex and the two most recent, 2,000 points of IG (most painted B&W)

Grey knights - New codex, 15 termies, Dreadknight, 10 grey knights (unopened) Cortez

Chaos SM - 2,000 points, most painted red and silver, codex

Necrons - unopened battleforce and two unopened monoliths, 1 painted monolith, Night bringer, lord, 6 convereted immortals and flayed ones


Blood angels - Sangunior (spelling?), converted Ven dread w/blood talons, 5 sang guard, 5 Assualt termies, 10 assault marines, 10 tac marines, Brother Cobulo (spelling?) Codex

Some pics off some stuff


----------



## Batmanners (May 2, 2011)

What's on the table for 2K CSM? I'm interested in Oblits but would also be interested in other stuff should the price be right.


----------

